
Europe has a plan to break Google and Amazon's cloud dominance - rmason
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/europe-gaia-x-cloud-amazon-google
======
rmason
This has failure written all over it. There is no way government can out
innovate either Google or Amazon. Or quite frankly Sears ;<).

